# Direct TV HDDVR and Vizio TV Sound



## jam0513 (Aug 21, 2010)

I am having sound isues with a VIZIO TV model SV47OXVT (120Hz FHDTV 1080P) and a Direct TV HDDVR.
The sound will start to stutter and the best way I have found to get sound corrected is to pause the show, at times sound will clear when going from Add to Add or Add to show.

I would like to know is the problem with DIrect TV HDDVR or with VIZIO TV?

Any thoughts?


----------

